# Wrong type of magnesium in vitamens relates to depression



## matthew (Feb 8, 2006)

On another form I came across a link to this article http://www.coldcure.com/html/dep.html#oxide it is very long, but interesting look at depression.

This part paticular was interesting "On the other hand, magnesium oxide, magnesium hydroxide, magnesium stearate and magnesium carbonate are totally useless (and dangerous) because they are too tightly bound together for the stomach acid to dissociate into ionic form and they will not benefit humans at all." My complete daily vitamen(like most vitamens) uses magnesium oxide. The author believes that this could be a fundamental cause of depression, as people no longer get near enough magnessium.

It seems to be saying that the magnesium oxide is useless, makes me curius to know what other vitamen compounds aren't effective.


----------



## Zakk (Feb 20, 2006)

*magnesium*

I use magnesium glycinate (I think thats how you spell it). I take 600mg/day along with calcium to balance it. It can give you the runs. If that happens cut back a little. I've been informed that it is 100% bio-available by contacting the company that makes it.

If you'd like more info just post it.


----------



## matthew (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for your reply.

I do have a few questions.

How long have you taken it, and does it do anything for you?
Does it help at all with SA or is it only for depression?

I am curious because the author of the site I linked to makes magnesium out to be a miracle cure. Have you had similar results?


----------



## Zakk (Feb 20, 2006)

*Magnesium info*

Matthew,

I have been taking mag. glycinate for about two months. I have launched a new attack on my anxiety. I have switched my diet to a "good carb", high fruit and vegetable, lean meat diet with no processed foods. I am getting my heart rate up for a min of 30 min. a day as well as strength training. I am taking vitamin supplements for anxiety, high blood pressure and cholesterol. I am concerned with the whole picture. I am feeling much better. I do not know how much I can credit mag. for that difference. Magnesium has so many other remarkable benefits that I would definitely advise you to add it as well as calcium. Calcium and magnesium work together ( taking a 2:1 ratio of calcium to magnesium is normally recommended). Be concerned for your whole heath and as your body gets more healthy you will feel better.

I am attaching two web sites you might want to check out. You can do further research on the web. I normally try to avoid sites that sell vitamins and I also research medical sites such as John Hopkins etc. It's easy to blow a lot of money on supplements.
http://www.wholehealthmd.com/refshe...97+anxiety+magnesium&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=9


----------



## matthew (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for the sites. 
I have tried to do a lot of research on anything I consider buying, but every thing I found dealing with magnesium dealt more with depression than anxiety.

I really like to see personal testimonals. I know everyone here suffers from social anxiety, but I don't think everyone here really has the same problem(s). So I like to read "before and after" posts so that I can get some idea of what any supplement would do to me. 
Also as I do research I am finding that I don't trust most of the studies. I just read so many that claim that one paticular supplement or another cures everything:anxiety, depression, cancer, even the common cold. Then I turn around and read another study that claims that the same supplement is no better than a placebo. It all makes me sceptical that there is any real scientific study being done. There are some people that seem to want to prove something, others that want to disprove it.

Anyway I have gotten way off track. I just wanted to say *thanks* for the links and for the personal info. It is information like what you gave me that I find the most useful in my search for treatment.
:thanks


----------



## Zakk (Feb 20, 2006)

*Matthew,

I'm glad I could help. I don't think there is enough medical research yet to conclude that magnesium is beneficial. Studies have stated that magnesium has a soothing effect on the nerves. It could help you but it is not an alternative to medication. I take supplements in addition to my medication. I was recently prescribed neurontion in addition to Paxil. Neurontin does have clinical trials that prove it's effectiveness with social anxiety. I think the neurontin is helping me.

I don't know how long you have been suffering from anxiety but I'm sure you know to go to a psychiatrist rather than a regular doctor. Doctors don't know much and are not up on the latest treatments and combination therapy.
I am convinced that in addition to meds, diet and exercise are key. You can have a tremendous impact on your anxiety level.

Too many people who are in need of relief will spend there money on supplements that have not been proven to be effective for their disorder.
I'm happy to hear that you are interested in clinical research.

Tim*[/b]


----------



## sandman32 (Dec 1, 2004)

magnesium glycinate, taurate, malate, orotate, citrate or aspartate are supposed to be the best absorbed from what I've read. I wouldn't recommend aspartate though. Its the form found in ZMA formulas, which I used to take. You're supposed to take ZMA at night, but the stuff made me wired and anxious, and I could never fall asleep. I later found out that aspartate is a stimulant in the brain. Never tried taurate, orotate or citrate. I've found that malate is the best I've tried so far. It knocks me out at night and makes things seem more even keeled the next day. Glycinate does the same too but not at the same extent that malate does. Glycinate along with taurate supposably are the least likely to give stomach problems. I usually buy from http://www.easycart.net/BeyondACenturyInc./Minerals.html


----------

